# Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro



## Nawachus (26. März 2016)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem vernünftigem Echolot für mein Bellyboat. Ich hab jetzt das Dragonfly ins Auge genommen und frage mich worin der unterschied zwischen dem 4er und 5er besteht nur in der Bildschirmgröße und der besseren Auflösung ? Und macht sich das wirklich so Extrem bemerkbar ?

Gruss Markus


----------



## tomsen83 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Ja. Und immer das größere kaufen wenns geht!!!


----------



## Maverick1387 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Wenn ich aber das 4 Pro mit meinem 10" Tablet verbinde, egalisiert sich der Unterschied, oder? 
(natürlich auf normalem Boot)


----------



## Nico27 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Kann ich beim 4 Pro auch einen splitscreen auf dem Tab darstellen lassen?  Oder auf dem 4 Pro die dv-Anzeige und die Karte auf dem tab...
Oder oder oder?


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*



Nico27 schrieb:


> ...
> Oder oder oder?



Hi,

ich verwende ein 10" Tab mit Navionics BoatingHD.
Das Dragonfly 4pro verbindet sich per WiFi mit dem Tab.
Es werden dann Karte, Sonar, A-Scope und Downvision angezeigt.

Und das Beste: die Echolotdaten korrigiren sofort die Tiefenangaben der eigenen Karte.


----------



## Nico27 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hört sich gut an


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze auch das 4 Pro, das Display ist schon sehr klein. Das 5er ist ja auch nicht viel größer,  und mit dem iPad hat man ein schönes großes Display, das vor allem nicht so gestaucht wirkt wie das Bild vom 4er.

Bei mir hapert's allerdings noch mit der "Deutung" der Bilder. Ich sehe überall und nirgends Fisch ;+. Aber das scheint Übungs- und Einstellungssache zu sein und liegt ja nicht am Gerät (nächste Woche ist Webinar bei Schlageter#h)...


----------



## Shimanoxt (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Moin Wulfsbarsch,
wie war denn dein Kurs bei Schlageter? Hast du jetzt paar Tips für Dragonfly besitzer,ich stehe nämlich auch etwas aufm Schlauchbund Schlageter bietet die Kurse ja nur an wenn du dein Gerät auch da gekauft hast.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hallo,

ich habe den Kurs sogar zweimal gemacht, da die Menge an Infos, die man da bekommt, so groß ist, dass ich das alles beim besten Willen nicht behalten konnte. 

Das Problem ist, glaube ich, dass viele - auch ich - sich die Benutzung eines Echos viel zu einfach vorstellen und dann enttäuscht sind, dass man nicht sofort besser fängt. So einfach ist das aber leider nicht, wie ich feststellen musste. Es braucht viel Erfahrung, um das Echolot einerseits überhaupt so einstellen und zu können, damit es vernünftige Bilder anzeigt (wobei das Dragonfly ja eigentlich nicht viele Einstellmöglichkeiten hat). Andererseits braucht es aber noch mehr Erfahrung, um übehaupt zu wissen, was denn da auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt wird. Ich bin z.B. noch nicht in der Lage, verlässlich einen Schwarm Futterfische zu erkennen.

Um es kurz zu machen: allgemeine Tipps wird man wohl nicht geben können, man muss sich vieles selbst erarbeiten. Du müsstest hier schon eine konkrete Frage stellen, was dein Problem ist. Was die Funktionsweise von Echoloten betrifft, findest du im Netz aber viele andere Infos. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## allegoric (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich verwende ein 10" Tab mit Navionics BoatingHD.
> Das Dragonfly 4pro verbindet sich per WiFi mit dem Tab.
> ...



Nutze ich auch, wobei ich ausschließlich die Karte auf dem Tablet nutze. Echt genial mit Navionics. Will es nicht mehr missen. Gerade die aktualisierten Karten von nicht erfassten Seen ist super.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Gibt es eigentlich noch jemanden, der mit einem 4´´ ( bzw. 3,5 Zoll)Smart phone unterwegs ist? In diesem Sektor ist das völlig out! Aber wir Angler diskutieren immer noch ob 4´´ oder 5´´ ?
Einfach einmal Fakten: 
- 5´´ Display ist 55% größer als ein 4´´, von wegen "ist auch nicht viel größer als..."
- Bei einem Bildschirmsplit hat eine 4´´ Gerät zwei Einzelbilder, die nicht viel größer sind, als eine Sondermarke der Post.
- Wie gut kleine ScanDetails, die wichtig sein können, zu erkennen sind, hängt einmal von der Echolotleistung (die bei den 4´´ Geräten meist geringer ist) und der Bildschirmauflösung (die bei 5´´ Geräten meist deutlich höher ist) ab.

Und bitte schön, was sollen die Tablets in diesem Zusammenhang. Bei der Sichtbarkeit der Tablet Bildschirme im hellen Sonnenschein ist das "kalter Kaffee", von der umständlichen Handhabung einmal abgesehen.
Ein Tablet macht für mich nur Sinn, wenn ich ein größeres Boot mit Kabine habe. Dann habe ich allerdings auch ein 7´´- 10´´ Echolot.


----------



## allegoric (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hier kann ich mich auch den Vorrednern anschließen, dass zumindest bei Raymarine das Minidisplay 0 Sinn macht. Selbst im Splitscreen ist es beim 5er schon grenzwertig. Das liegt aber auch darin begründet, weil die Auflösung viel größer ist und damit die Darstellung teilweise sehr fein und granular ausfällt. Wenn man da nicht ans Echo rankriecht, sieht man nix. Mit nem Lowrance 4x als Solo-Echo ohne Chirp bin ich in der Hinsicht einen ticken besser klar gekommen. Die Features des Raymarine würde ich aber nicht missen wollen, gerade WLAN und Navionics Kopplung sind der Brüller.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Seid Ihr so sauer, dass Otto Normalangler mittlerweile für recht wenig Geld an den Möglichkeiten (allerdings noch nicht der Leistung) der 1000€ Gerät kratzt?

Beruflich arbeite ich auch mit FURUNO-Geräten - was soll ich damit im Schlauchboot?
Das Gerät hat BSH-Zulassung und kostete neu 5.300€ (Netto, ohne Geber und Einbau).
Das Display hat übrigens 6.5" mit 320x234 Pixel - auch nicht der Hit ...







Es ist doch immer die Frage: Was will ich? oder Was kann ich bezahlen und natürlich das: wozu?.

Und ein 4" Echolot ist bestimmt besser als kein Echolot.

Ein anderes Boot kommt auch nicht in Frage: Im Urlaub ist schon ein TABBERT-Caravan am Haken und da muss das Boot halt in den Kofferraum ...


----------



## Shimanoxt (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

@wulfsbarsch,
erstmal danke für deine Antwort!
Genau das Problem was du beschreibst habe ich auch,eben die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden und mal nen Fisch ausfindig zu machen,aber im Grunde geht es darum den Gewässergrund zu sehen und wo halt Kanten etc. sind.
Hab vorhin mal gerade mein 5 pro eingeschaltet und die Frequenz kann man gar nicht einstellen weil das Gerät das Automatisch was man vorwählt?


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hi,
die Geräte arbeiten mit den Frequenzen/-bändern parallel.
Je nach Anwendung Sonar/DV wird die entsprechende Betriebsart durch die Software aktiviert.

Für das (4)pro sind das z.B.:
Sonar : 200kHz-Band, kegelförmiger Abstrahlwinkel mit 25°, Abtastfläche 0,44 x Wassertiefe,
Empfindlichkeit: Objekte ab ca. 3,2 cm.

Downvision - 350 kHz-Band, fächerförmiger Abstrahlwinkel mit 60° (30°Bb, 30°Stb) und ca. 1,4°in Vorausrichtung, Abtastfläche 1,15 x Wassertiefe (Breite) / 0,024 x Wassertiefe
Empfindlichkeit: Objekte ab ca. 2,5 cm.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

@heinz_otto

Wie kommst du darauf, dass man auf dem Tablet bei Sonnenlicht schlecht sieht? Das ist totaler Quatsch. Ich nutze ein iPad Air und kann dir versichern, dass da Display bestens ist. Die Sonne scheint doch nie im rechten Winkel auf das Display, wenn das iPad am Boot befestigt ist. Und zur Befestigung: es gibt seit geraumer Zeit diverse Befestigungsmöglichkeiten von RAM Mount und wasserdichte Covers für Tablets ebenso. Und weshalb die Bedienung eines Tablets umständlich sein soll, erschließt sich nun gar nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil: Mit der WiFish-App von Raymarine kann ich über das iPad z.B. die Empfindlichkeit des Echos einstellen - und zwar einfacher als mit den Tasten am Gerät selbst. Auch die Auswahl zwischen vollem und geteiltem Display (Splitscreen) geht per iPad viel leichter.

Also kein Grund zur Aufregung. Erst mal selbst ausprobieren und dann meckern...

@Shimanoxt:

Ich werde morgen mal ein neues Thema starten, nach dem Motto: "Echolotbilder verstehen für Anfänger" (falls es sowas noch nicht gab, muss erst mal suchen). Wie gesagt: Ich denke, das ist das eigentliche Problem. Auf dem Echo sieht ein Fisch eben nicht aus wie ein Fisch und oft auch nicht wie eine Sichel, sondern wie ein Strich, ein Punkt oder was weiß ich. Ich werde mal ein paar Bilder hochladen, die ich letzes Wochenende auf dem Edersee gemacht habe.

Jetzt hab ich allerdings keine Lust mehr, sodass das bis morgen warten muss.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hi Wulfsbarsch, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




schade, dass es hier keinen "Danke-Button" gibt ...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*



Ich besitze übrigens tatsächlich auch ein iPhone mit mickrigem 4''-Display...


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

... und ich ein 10" Tab.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit Tabhalterung, Wasserdichtigkeit und Spiegelei. Mit einem derartigen Aufwand muss das Navigieren richtig Freude bereiten.

Ich stelle mir das Ganze noch gerne auf verschiedenen Leihbooten in Norwegen vor, die entsprechend täglich einzurichten sind.

Navionics Boat habe ich auf meinem Smartphone auch, als Notgroschen, wenn der Plotter ausfallen sollte. Navigieren möchte ich damit allerdings nicht.


----------



## Tulpe2 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

... dann frag' ich mich, was Du hier rumprollst. Handelst Du mit Plottern?
Bleibe bei Deinem Plotter und halte die Füße still, wenn sich sich Unbegabte über minderwertige Themen austauschen. 
Forentrolle gibt es schon genug. |bla:


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Nun mal langsam, bleib einfach sachlich. Anderer Meinung sein, gehört nun mal zum Kommunikationsalltag. Das solltest Du akzeptieren. Niemand, mich eingeschlossen,möchte Dir Dein Ipad abspenstig machen, wenn Du damit auf dem Wasser glücklich bist. Ich wäre es nicht, nicht mehr oder weniger habe ich ausdrücken wollen. Das muss erlaubt sein.


----------



## Tulpe2 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Ich hab' weder Iphone noch Ipad ...
Hier gab es lediglich Bedarf an technischen Input zu den Dragonfly's. Dem habe ich versucht nachzukommen.
Ursprünglich sogar für ein Belly-Boat!

Übrigens: ich persönlich finde - neben den FURUNO-Echoloten - die Kelvin Hughes ECDIS mit Radaroverlay auf entspiegeltem 21" IPS-Display nicht verkehrt.
Nur: die Geräte kriege ich hier keinem schmackhaft gemacht. Wir sind hier nun mal im Anglerboard und nicht auf einer Seite für High-End-Ausrüstung von Luxus-Yachten.



heinz_otto schrieb:


> ...
> Ich stelle mir das Ganze noch gerne auf verschiedenen Leihbooten in Norwegen vor, die entsprechend täglich einzurichten sind...



Wie viele Leute fahren mit eigener Bootsausrüstung nach Norwegen? 
Ich würde -wenn - eher zusehen, das alles Nötige vorhanden ist.

Ich denke mal, das es hier auch User gibt, die sich lieber eine Rolle für 99.- als für 159.- Teuros kaufen - einfach weil es sonst nicht ins Budget passt.

Im übrigen wirst Du von mir z.B. keinen Beitrag zum direkten Karpfenangeln finden, einfach weil ich persönlich nichts davon halte und somit auch nichts spezielles zu diesem Thema beitragen kann. Da pflege ich halt auch meine Vorurteile ...


----------



## fischbär (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Ich habe ein großes 7" Humminbird mit allen Schikanen und ein einfaches 4" Hook. Ich habe mal mit beiden parallel geangelt, und die Schlussfolgerung war, es hat schlicht keinen echten Unterschied gemacht, tendentiell sah das Chirp Bild des Hook 4 besser aus. Solange man nah genug am Echolot war: einfach völlig egal. Was auf dem einen war, war auch auf dem anderen, was sich unterschied, war eh kein Fisch. Worin sie sich unterscheiden ist, dass das Hook 4 schön klein, leicht und handlich ist, und das Humminbird ein riesiger Oschi. Fürs Belly würde ich IMMER das kleinere vorziehen.


----------



## waterkant (26. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Moin. Ich hol das Thema ma wieder hoch, da ich überlege mir ein Dragonfly 5pro zu kaufen. Eine Frage zur Verwendung mit der Navionics App. Muss ich mir dafür immer Karten kaufen oder wie funktioniert das? Würde gerne für meine Seen hier in MV mit Tiefenkarten speichern, aber bin mir unsicher wie das geht. Bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen Echolote und daher meine Frage.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (26. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

@waterkant
Evtl wäre dann für dich ein Garmin der striker Plus reihe eine gute Wahl?
Da du ja explizit auf Karten wert legst. Mit dem Garmin kannst du Live beim Angeln deine Tiefenkarte selbst erstellen und wahlweise die Tiefenkarte up/downloaden.
Bin selbst im Besitz des striker sv 9 plus, und kann sagen die Gemeinde wächst!


----------



## waterkant (26. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> @waterkant
> Evtl wäre dann für dich ein Garmin der striker Plus reihe eine gute Wahl?
> Da du ja explizit auf Karten wert legst. Mit dem Garmin kannst du Live beim Angeln deine Tiefenkarte selbst erstellen und wahlweise die Tiefenkarte up/downloaden.
> Bin selbst im Besitz des striker sv 9 plus, und kann sagen die Gemeinde wächst!



Danke für die schnelle Antwort#6

Hab das Garmin Striker Plus 5cv daher auch in die engere Auswahl genommen. Wie sieht das mit dem Geber aus? Sollte ich hierbei den stärkeren/ besseren GT22 dazukaufen oder reicht der GT20? Und bis zu welchen Tiefen arbeitet das Echolot? Würde das ganz gerne auch in Norwegen zum Einsatz bringen.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (26. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen, da ich selbst den gt52 Geber habe.


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*



waterkant schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Frage zur Verwendung mit der Navionics App. Muss ich mir dafür immer Karten kaufen oder wie funktioniert das? Würde gerne für meine Seen hier in MV mit Tiefenkarten speichern, aber bin mir unsicher wie das geht. ...



Also:
Die Firefly-Pro-Geräte lassen sich per Wifi mit anderen Geräten koppeln. Die einfachste App ist "WiFish" und zeigt die reinen Echolot-Daten (Bilder) an.
Dann gibt's Naionics Boating-App "Europe" (ca. 39€) fürs Händy und die "Europe HD" (ca. 69€) fürs Tablett.
Die Karten umfassen ganz Europa mit konstanter Auflösung. Ausnahme ist Dänemark, hat aber mit den dortigen Bestimmungen zu tun, kann man nachkaufen.

Ich habe das 4-Pro: die Geräte sind weitestgehend baugleich und verwenden selbige Software.
Ich nutze zur Anzeige im Boot ein 10"-Tablett. Somit ist das Geräte-Display für mich zweitrangig.

Mit dem Kaufpreis bezahlt man den Support für ein Jahr.
Danach kann man zum halben Preis verlängern.
Will man das nicht, behält man die Karte auf dem Gerät, wie zuletzt aktualisiert. Alle Funktionen bleiben erhalten - nur eben ohne Support und Downloadmöglichkeit. 
Bis man halt wieder bezahlt.

Tiefenkarten:
Fährt man auf einem Gewässer werden die Tiefendaten gespeichert. Diese kann man "freigeben". Dann werden diese Mess-Daten beim nächsten Update zu Navionics überspielt und nach 1-2 Wochen allen Nutzern als Update zur Verfügung gestellt.
Gibt man die Daten nicht frei, bleiben sie auf dem eigenen Gerät und werden dort auch weiter aktualisiert.

Hier mal eine "Tiefenkarte", wo ich unterwegs war:
https://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=de#boating/mapOptions@13&key=_obfI_ooiA

Bedient wird die Web-App wie Google Map.
Links unten in der Ecke ist der Button für die "Sonar-Chart" (detailliertere Tiefenangaben).


----------



## waterkant (27. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Also:
> Die Firefly-Pro-Geräte lassen sich per Wifi mit anderen Geräten koppeln. Die einfachste App ist "WiFish" und zeigt die reinen Echolot-Daten (Bilder) an.
> Dann gibt's Naionics Boating-App "Europe" (ca. 39€) fürs Händy und die "Europe HD" (ca. 69€) fürs Tablett.
> Die Karten umfassen ganz Europa mit konstanter Auflösung. Ausnahme ist Dänemark, hat aber mit den dortigen Bestimmungen zu tun, kann man nachkaufen.
> ...



Danke für die guten Infos. Top.

Wie sieht das aus, wenn ich die App auf dem Tablet habe und dieses dann nicht dabei habe. Navionics ist doch auch auf dem Echolot, richtig? Kann ich somit auch die Tiefenkarte unabhängig vom Medium sehen? Geht doch sicher nur um den Zugang/ Account von Navionics.


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hi,

Auf dem Echolot ist nur eine "Weltkarte" - ohne Details.
Selbst mit einer "richtigen" Karte: später kann man nix zur App übertragen.

Ist aber nur halb so schlimm: ich habe für solche Fälle die App noch auf dem Smartphone und somit (fast) immer dabei. Beide Geräte vergessen geht ja kaum.
Wenn man die Navionics Boating Europa gekauft hat, lässt sich diese mit identischer Anmeldung auf einem weiteren Gerät installieren.
Also nur 1x kaufen.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Ich hab mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage zur App.
Kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass die Tiefenangaben mit bei den Tiefenlinien stehen?
Im vergangenen Norwegen Urlaub ist mein Echo nämlich ausgefallen und es hat mich unglaublich genervt das zwar die Tiefenlinien da sind, aber für eine "Tiefenzahl" man mit dem Cursor auf den derzeitigen Standort tippen musste. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hi,

die Tiefenangaben werden dann vergrößerungsabhänig in der Übersichtskarte oder der SonarChart angezeigt.
Wobei in SonarChart eine höhere Vergrößerung erforderlich ist - wie auch für die Nutzereintragungen (Angel/Ankerplätze)


----------



## Windelwilli (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Tiefenangaben werden dann vergrößerungsabhänig in der Übersichtskarte oder der SonarChart angezeigt.
> Wobei in SonarChart eine höhere Vergrößerung erforderlich ist - wie auch für die Nutzereintragungen (Angel/Ankerplätze)


Habe es grad noch mal probiert, aber Tiefenangaben habe ich nur, wenn ich mit dem Fadenkreuz über die jeweilige Tiefenlinie gehe, egal wie ich zoome. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hier mal eine Bildschirmcopy der Übersichtskarte vom Smartphone:







und ein mal vom Tablet:







und einmal die SonarChart als Bildschirmcopy vom Smartphone:






und ein mal vom Tablet:






Auf dem Tablett ist natürlich mehr Platz und somit mehr Daten


----------



## Windelwilli (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Und hier mal ein Handyscreenshot von mir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Ist die Karte "aktiv"? (fürs Jahr bezahlt)
Und welche Ecke der Welt ist das?


----------



## Windelwilli (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Ist die Karte "aktiv"? (fürs Jahr bezahlt)
> Und welche Ecke der Welt ist das?


Ja, vor dem Urlaub bezahlt.
Das ist der Kornstadfjord in der Nähe von Eide, Møre og Romsdal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Windelwilli (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hier das Abo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

So genau wollt ich gar nicht ...

Dafür finde ist die Stelle nicht mit "Hammarneset" - die Stelle auf Deinem Kartenausschnitt.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> So genau wollt ich gar nicht ...
> 
> Dafür finde ist die Stelle nicht mit "Hammarneset" - die Stelle auf Deinem Kartenausschnitt.


Das ist hier, die große Bucht im Kornstad/Kvernes Fjord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Hab's gefunden.
... und: keine Tiefenangaben.
Es liegt also nicht an Dir/Deinen Einstellungen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Witzig: die Online-Karte hat Tiefenangaben:
https://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=de#boating/mapOptions@13&key=wgb_Kcchm@


----------



## Windelwilli (29. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Genau, die Onlinekarte hat die Angaben integriert und auf dem Boot bringen einem die Tiefenlinien eigentlich nichts wenn man nicht weiß für welche Tiefe diese steht.
Gut, normal hat man ja das Echo dafür. Aber wenn dieses wie bei mir ausfällt, isses bissl doof.
Bin aber beruhigt, dass es nicht an verkorksten Einstellungen von mir liegt. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro oder 5 Pro*

Auf'm Tablett kommen die Tiefenangaben noch mal, wenn man weiter in die Karte zoomt, allerdings in größeren Abständen.
Auf'm Smartphone auch: am Maßstab steht dann bei mir auf beiden Geräten "30m" - im Grunde sinnlos.


----------



## Simon90 (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Mittlerweile gibt es doch bestimmt den ein oder Anderen mit einem Dragonfly 5 Pro.
Ich habe mir ein Dragonfly 5 Pro ersteigert und bin gerade dabei die Grundlagen zu erlernen.
Hintergrund der Anschaffung ist das Angeln in Kroatien vom Schlauchboot aus.
Die Idee von Wulfsbarsch "Echolot für Anfänger" finde ich absolut super aber leider wurde daraus nichts. 

@Wurfsbarsch: Das wäre einfach nur super!!!


Vielen  Dank schonmal
Beste Grüße


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Januar 2021)

Schau doch mal bei Youtube vorbei: das steppt der Erklärbär vom Echolotzentrum Schlageter.
Die Jungs geben sich echt mühe.


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=echolotzentrum+raymarine+dragonfly


----------



## Simon90 (8. Januar 2021)

Hi Tulpe2,

danke für den Tip die Jungs habe ich schon entdeckt, die sind echt super.
Ich dachte mir falls jemand genau mit diesem Typ Echolot hantiert Kennt er besimmt wertvolle Tips und Tricks.

Vielen Dank Petri!


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Januar 2021)

Wo soll man da anfangen?
- Süß-/Seewasser
- Schwebstoffe
- Temperatur
- Wassertiefe
...

Ich hab erstmal auf einem mir gut bekannten See ein WE "rumgedallert":
Schlamm, Krautbänke, ein Felsen, versunkener Baum etc. und mit beiden Bildern, Sonar und Down-Vision, alles auf "Auto" angesehen. dazu beiderseits vom Boot (höhe Echolotgeber) in versch. Tiefen mit kleinen Jigköpfen und Gummi "Fisch" gespielt.
Dann mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt.

Am ehersten lässt sich das mit Zündung/Leerlauf einstellen am Moped vergleichen. Du drehst an der Schraube und kuckst erstmal was passiert ...

Wichtig ist: lass Dir Zeit.
Ich hab zwar eine "richtige" nautische Ausbildung gehabt, allerdings zu einer Zeit, als Echolote noch einen flackernden Lichtpunkt hatten, der die Tiefe anzeigte.
Folglich interessiert mich auch immer noch eher die Bodenbeschaffenheit oder Hindernisse. 

Funktion "Fischfinder":
Echte Fischsicheln sind eher selten, da dazu auch wieder Tiefe, Fischgröße und Bootsgeschwindigkeit zusammen passen müssen.
Jeder mehrfarbige Punkt kann letztlich "Fisch" sein, zumal, wenn er sich bewegt. Heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass er in Beißlaune ist.

Fazit: Das Echolot fängt nicht, es hilft nur unsere Gewässer besser kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Simon90 (30. Januar 2021)

Hi Tulpe2,

habe nun einige Videos und Berichte gesehen und komme für einen Anfänger schon ganz gut klar. 
Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister... 
Eine Frage zur Karte habe ich noch:

Im Echolot selbst ist ja eine Weltkarte hinterlegt. Wenn ich hier reinzoome bekomme ich keine Daten wie Tiefe etc. 
Wenn ich mit dem Bott in einer Gegend gefahren bin, werden die Daten dann gespeichert? Habe etwas von der Wifish App gelesen.
Gibt es z.B. die Adria als Seekarte in Form einer SD Karte zu kaufen?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Tulpe2 (30. Januar 2021)

Die Adria gibt es als Navionics-, Jeppesen C-MAP- und Raymarine LightHouse-kompatible Seekarten. 
Da bewegst Du Dich schnell im Bereich von 200 Teuronen.
Und dann eventuell auf den kleinen "Split_Screen" ...

Ich hab die Navionics App für ganz Europa auf Handy und 10" Tablett: ganz Europa für ca. 60,-, Tablett und Echolot verbinden sich per Wifi.
Wifish ist eine App, wenn z.B. mehrere Leute an Bord sich die Echolotdaten ansehen wollen (ohne Karte) ...


----------

